
Mobile Payment Platform Wars: LevelUp, Paydiant, PayPal, & More - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2013/03/04/mobile-payment-platform-war-levelup-paydiant-paypal-more/
======
RougeFemme
Like the article’s author, I’m a neo-Luddite. (Love that phrase.) I will be
swiping my card(s) for the foreseeable future. The perceived time savings of
mobile payments is not worth it to me. I have little retail/brand loyalty
unless it’s based on perceived quality/value of the product/service. And I
hate it when I’m the target of aggressive marketing.

